
Which Emotion Goes Viral the Fastest? - ricardomcgowan
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/what-emotion-goes-viral-fastest-180950182/?no-ist
======
self_awareness
The problem with opinions on the Internet is that most of them are not written
due to some research spent on the topic; it's rather written because someone
wants to be included in some particular group that happens to promote some
ideas or feelings. Instead of having own opinions, lots of people draw an
average from opinions of their friends (or people they "follow") and treat
this average as their own opinion (they believe it's their own). I find this
behavior dangerous.

